
The case of 737 MAX: An old design with modern complications - algorithm314
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/case-737-max-old-design-modern-complications-asteris-apostolidis-phd
======
nutcracker46
That problem of modern complications and a kludge of "modules" or "units" as
remedies is the central problem of the 737 MAX. Why? Because Southwest and a
few other customers wanted the 737 pushed, beaten, hacked, and morphed into a
757 but retain the 737 model /type certification.

Alright, you have it. How's that working out? Any regrets for not listening to
advocates for continuing the 757 or starting a mini 787 type?

